# nfs daemon won't start, rpc.nfsd error 38 [SOLVED]

## dfisco

Trying to start nfs, the daemon fails to start.  The log shows 

```
rpc.nfsd[6350]: error starting threads: errno 38 (Function not implemented)
```

Both rpc.statd and rpcbind are running.

Here's my version of nfs-utils:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.1  USE="ipv6 nfsv3 tcpd -kerberos -nfsv4" 0 kB
```

NFS version 3 support IS compiled into the kernel (statically).

SOLVED:  by upgrading to kernel version 2.6.32Last edited by dfisco on Thu Dec 17, 2009 3:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luispa

Maybe your are trying to run the server without NFS server support in the kernel?

Luis

----------

